# Nutro Natural Choice Healthy Desserts



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

Anyone ever hear of these desserts? Then come in several flavors, pumpkin pie, apple torte, carrot cake. I bought one for Cora (berry cobbler) It smelled HEAVENLY!!!! And she loved it. But before I go and buy some more, I was wondering, How good are they for her? They are intended as treats, and I'm very picky about treats. I would like to know if it's good to treat her with this a few times a month. So if anyone has info on this product please do share. Thanks!


Natural Choice Healthy Desserts Berry Cobbler

Ingredients: Sufficient Water for Processing, Strawberries, Apples, Wheat Flour, Oatmeal, Sunflower Oil, Wheat Germ Meal, Egg Product, Ground Cinnamon, Salt Calcium Carbonate, Ferrous Sulfate, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Oxide, Copper Proteinate, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Biotin, Riboflavin Supplement, Manganous Sulfate, Sodium Selenite.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I tried these when they first came out and I'll agree that they do smell wonderful. We had a bit of a problem though, Bella started getting tearstains right after I gave her some and she never ever has staining. She also had the same problem with their dog food so unfortunately I can't give her anymore.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I have no idea if they are good for the dog. I used to get them for the ex's dog, didn't seem to hurt him. He was a long haired Chihuahua.... But I know what you mean about the smell. I was *really* tempted to have a nibble of the berry cobbler!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't think it would hurt a dog, they have the same ingredients as some dog cookies. IMO giving fresh fruit is a better option. Regarding the ingredients, ever wonder what "egg product," is? It's not regular eggs....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I used to give them to Toby, but after the dog food recall, I threw them out. I don't think they were part of the recall, but the company had some food recalled. I haven't bought any since.


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

> I tried these when they first came out and I'll agree that they do smell wonderful. We had a bit of a problem though, Bella started getting tearstains right after I gave her some and she never ever has staining. She also had the same problem with their dog food so unfortunately I can't give her anymore.[/B]


She's really cute, sorry to hear she got staining.



> I have no idea if they are good for the dog. I used to get them for the ex's dog, didn't seem to hurt him. He was a long haired Chihuahua.... But I know what you mean about the smell. I was *really* tempted to have a nibble of the berry cobbler!! :biggrin:[/B]


LOL! Yeah I was smelling it and had a plastic spoon in it and my sis asked "What are you doing? I thought you were eating the dog food." LOL I love the smell.



> I used to give them to Toby, but after the dog food recall, I threw them out. I don't think they were part of the recall, but the company had some food recalled. I haven't bought any since.[/B]


I never used this brand before, but i was intrigued by a dog dessert product. I'm going to look into that. Thanks.


I think I'm going to buy a few more, Cora loved the the berry cobbler and I enjoyed the smell. They are great to stuff into her kong toy when i'm out (mix it up a bit)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I can't give Nemo anything made by NUTRO, HE NEVER EVER STAINS ,only with NUTRO PRODUCTS.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

> I think I'm going to buy a few more, Cora loved the the berry cobbler and I enjoyed the smell. They are great to stuff into her kong toy when i'm out (mix it up a bit)[/B]


Oh wow, as Kong stuffin'...that's a fabulous idea! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

